
Ask HN: Best tech Twitter accounts to follow - claroscuro
Hi!<p>I&#x27;ve recently replaced Reddit with Twitter to get my Tech news, and I&#x27;m wondering what the community thinks are the best accounts to follow to stay up to date in Tech.<p>Appreciate it :)
Claro
======
Arcten
@pinboard for excellent snark + tech political activism

------
schneidmaster
@SwiftOnSecurity. Excellent tweets on security, general programming stuff,
nerd humor, and women in tech.

------
arikr
News wise? Tech journalists.

Though I think the better use of twitter is to follow people like @naval and
similar accounts. More of general life/interesting thoughts.

~~~
perseusprime11
Stay away from tech journalists unless you want to spend time reading tech
mixed with politics these days. Follow engineering blogs of Facebook, Netflix,
Spotify, LinkedIn, etc.

------
good_vibes
Not @dhh --- the guy tweets to prove he is right about everything and that the
rest of SV is wrong. I bought into it for a little while but then he got all
buddy buddy with that Gary V dude. the last straw was him celebrating the
outing of Uber's CEO for a whole week.

------
wonder_bread
There are loads of good ones out there but here's a few IMP:

-MadewithARkit (brand new, lots of cool stuff)

-SwiftonSecurity

-VentureBeat

-Kara Swisher

-Christopher Mims

-Google Developers

-Google Research

-Steve Jurvetson

-Siraj Raval

Honorable Mentions, the Parody Tech Accounts:

-Not Jonny Ive

-Bored Elon Musk

------
claroscuro
Thanks! I'll check out naval@

------
skdotdan
@BenedictEvans

------
spurlock
I like to use Otherside to create different lists on different topics[1]. You
just pick the person most likely to be following a certain niche of users, and
Otherside creates a private list for you. You can make the list public and
share it with others if you want.

[1]: [https://otherside.site](https://otherside.site)

